# John Mayer DVD



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Picked up the new John Mayer DVD yesterday and watched it twice already: has anyone else seen it? What did you think? I loved the Trio segment.....found the band segment too jammy in some parts....seems like he thinks now that he plays with all the big guys he has to do spectacular things all the time to impress everyone.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Pino is the man!! 'nuff said!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have it as well and while I like the music, I find that his performance lacks the honesty of Any Given Thursday. I see him as trying to channel and be like Hendrix/SRV instead of being the regular joe everyday guy he was before. Not sure I like the image change all that much. 

Solid DVD just the same.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

when I checked amazon.ca it was $28 and amazon.com $12.95

ah 1985 is over???? where did you guys find it?

Andy


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I notice that this thread on JM is posted in 'The Open Mic (*non-music* related)" forum. :smile:


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> when I checked amazon.ca it was $28 and amazon.com $12.95
> 
> ah 1985 is over???? where did you guys find it?
> 
> Andy


Got mine for $19.99 @ HMV.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..this will sound stupid..but before joining this forum..i never heard of John Mayer!...i check a website..and it's only toor dates. on youtube, i seem to get him only doing covers from other artist!...

can anyone shed some lights on this kid?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

al3d said:


> OK..this will sound stupid..but before joining this forum..i never heard of John Mayer!...i check a website..and it's only toor dates. on youtube, i seem to get him only doing covers from other artist!...
> 
> can anyone shed some lights on this kid?


Here something you can start with: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_mayer

I found out about him when my wife went gaga for Your Body is a Wonderland. So I bought his CD's for her, she tired of them quickly and I started listening. 

He just got really popular and of course his music and guitar skills got overshadowed by his popularity with the lay folk.

I really enjoy his music but I think that he is either starting to believe the hype about him or he is putting on a funny show for the paparazzi.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Over on TheGearPage, if you want to start a flame war, there are a few topics that will automatically set one off - Ed Roman, Dumble, Gibson and John Mayer. You'd have to go over there and do a search to really try and figure it out.

And for the gossip types, he's been with numerous women including Jennifer Aniston, Cameron Diaz and Jessica Simpson.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

But the biggest credit due the man is that the who's who of the guitar world from Buddy Guy to Jimmy Vaughn have embraced him as the next great thing. You can be as good as can be, but without cred you go nowhere: rumour has it he recently said that he just wants to perform for a while, no new albums or bands or projects. I think he might be a bit overwhelmed by it all!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

....so overwhelmed that he went on a Dumble shopping spree. I hope he does another Trio album. I only like about half the songs on Continuum. I find that it's kinda all over the place in terms of sound and style. Plus the album is so bassy it reminds me of a hip-hop CD. I like Slow Dancing... Bold as Love, Gravity. Waiting...'s ok as is Belief. The nice thing about the Trio album was that it was pretty consistent (and good) from start to finish.

He's pretty much in the pocket right now. He could do just about anything and people would buy it. That's a nice position to be in.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have the loan of the CD from a friend and the DVD is on the way as a belated birthday gift.

I'm enjoying the CD and really admire his playing and especially his (electric) tone. Certainly can hear the SRV and Hendrix influences. 

Sometimes I feel that he might be trying a bit too hard to be technically impressive and maybe he needs to let the music come more from his heart...IMHO

We will see as he matures as a musician and performer.

Dave


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

I watched it couple days ago and I enjoyed most of it. 
When I listen to music by popular guitarists I'm sometimes only impressed by the technicallity and not so much the musical aspect. I see both in John Mayer. And I have much respect for him; it is hard to standout with the blues styles with all the other modern popular music.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

kous said:


> I watched it couple days ago and I enjoyed most of it.
> When I listen to music by popular guitarists I'm sometimes only impressed by the technicallity and not so much the musical aspect. I see both in John Mayer. And I have much respect for him; it is hard to standout with the blues styles with all the other modern popular music.


Kous...maybe I was a bit too critical?

I do respect him.

Dave


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

? To tell you the truth I wasn't referring to anybody. But now as I reread your post I guess it sounds a little like its directed to you (and the order of the post doesn't help either).

By technical I mean, guitarists who are considered a virtuoso. Steve Vai, Paul Gilbert, and the likes. When I hear them play, I hear their technique, and not so much the music itself. Fantastic players and I am constantly awed by their technique, but I tend to get bored listening after a while. 

To stay on topic, although John Mayer is a great guitarist, compared to the artists above, he's technical in a different way? Sorry, hard to describe. Let's just say, with his technique in the music, it doesn't bore me as fast. I don't think many will put him in the virtuoso category. Much like Jimmy Hendrix, SRV, and Eric Clapton. 

But no, my post was no way meant to you. And I don't think you are being too critical at all. If you are, then with this post my critism goes overboard :smile: Sorry for the confusion.



greco said:


> Kous...maybe I was a bit too critical?
> 
> I do respect him.
> 
> Dave


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

greco said:


> I have the loan of the CD from a friend and the DVD is on the way as a belated birthday gift.
> 
> I'm enjoying the CD and really admire his playing and especially his (electric) tone. Certainly can hear the SRV and Hendrix influences.
> 
> ...


Man I think you need to listen to the cat a bit more. IMHO, the soul is what John has going for him. I too thought maybe he was trying a bit too hard at times on this DVD but over all Mayer BLEEDS feeling and soul more than more artists. I've seen him twice now live and one was better than the other. Maybe this was an off night for him...too bad!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

TimH said:


> Man I think you need to listen to the cat a bit more. IMHO, the soul is what John has going for him. I too thought maybe he was trying a bit too hard at times on this DVD but over all Mayer BLEEDS feeling and soul more than more artists. I've seen him twice now live and one was better than the other. Maybe this was an off night for him...too bad!



I bought his live CD that came about 2-3 years ago. I listened and thought, this isn't too bad. He had a crack rhythm section - Pino Paladino on bass, can't remember the drummer's name. But after a couple of month's it didn't seem to have it anymore for me. A couple of songs started to become outright irritating (can't remember which ones). 

If he's got the same rhythm section, I _might _consider the DVD.


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

I know that he's been thought of as the next best thing, and comparisons between him and clapton, SRV and hendrix and all the greats, and while I'm a HUGE fan of mayers, I unfortunately have to disagree, I think the true next best thing for the blues is Joe Bonamassa, check this guy out, absolutely incredible. His singing also reminds me of SRV, and more pure blues, whereas Mayer is more pop, either both great, but Bonamassa has my vote for next best thing...


----------



## ShockWave (May 4, 2009)

I think that the reason Mayer is labeled the next best thing is because of his versatility. I've seen him do a cover of Panama and even move on to jazz standards. I wouldn't necessarily call him the next best BLUES thing, but he def deserves a title.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I think Joe Bonamassa is awesome and plays with soul. I just find that he plays so fast at times that I get kinda bored of it. I have all of his albums. Really enjoying the last one "Ballad of John Henry". He's just getting better and better all the time. I hear his live shows are incredible.

Mayer is great in his own way and does in fact play with a lot of soul but I find that as his career progresses he seems to be losing that honest good guy image that attracted his fan base in the first place. 

As for next best thing....My vote is for Doyle Bramhall II. If there is a current artist in the blues genre that is capable of leaving a mark it's this guy. He has recently reunited with Charlie Sexton for an Arc Angels tour/cd/dvd. He has been playing second fiddle with Clapton for what seems like forever. Do yourself a favor, if you haven't heard his solo stuff, check it out. It's well worth it.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Steve Jordan the drummer from his trio is an absolute monster :bow:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I find JJ Johnson, the drummer he played with during the Crossroads DVDs is awesome as well.


----------

